# 5 hot rods of the sixties....



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Let's say that we'd have fighter meet a' la Red Flag, Top Gun etc., where you'd test *everything* with these five jets. Air to air, air to ground, intercept-lock and shoot down, ground support as in maintenance, cockpit layout, hot and cold weather, you name it!

Dassault Mirage IIIE 
E/E Lightning F6
MiG-21F
Saab 35F Draken 
F-106 Delta Dart

Oh, the year is 1965, you have spanking new red '65 Mustang soft top on the base, you and your fighter jockey friends think that you're God's gift to woman and best thing since slized bread!


----------



## tomo pauk (May 1, 2009)

Hate to rain to the parade, but we a re missing the top-dog, F-4 Phantom II...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

True buddy, but I was thinking more about single seat fighters....


----------



## tomo pauk (May 1, 2009)

Well then I'd go for Delta Dart; the plane is HOT!


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2009)

Oh foo..... when I saw the topic of the thread, I'm thinkin' '49 Mercurys,
especially since it was started by Lucky. 

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Better start one for you then Mr C!


----------



## Murray B (May 27, 2009)

My choice is the Lightning since all the others are deltas and will lose too much speed in turns. My favorite aircraft of the time is the F-4 but it is not listed.



Lucky13 said:


> Oh, the year is 1965, you have spanking new red '65 Mustang soft top on the base...



In '65 a Mustang was a "girls car" and I would not have wanted one. The dream cars for guys in '65 would be more like Corvette 396s, Cobra 427s, and a Plymouth Belvederes with the 426 Hemi.


----------



## Stitch (May 27, 2009)

Murray B said:


> My choice is the Lightning since all the others are deltas and will lose too much speed in turns. My favorite aircraft of the time is the F-4 but it is not listed.



Technically, the J-35 was a "double delta", but close enough. You're missing the F-104, also, but it didn't have an air-to-ground mission yet, so I'm going with the J-35 as the best "all-around" fighter/interceptor of the mid-60's. The F-106 didn't have an air-to-ground capabaility, either, and never did in it's 30-year operational history.


----------



## pbfoot (May 27, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Technically, the J-35 was a "double delta", but close enough. You're missing the F-104, also, but it didn't have an air-to-ground mission yet, so I'm going with the J-35 as the best "all-around" fighter/interceptor of the mid-60's. The F-106 didn't have an air-to-ground capabaility, either, and never did in it's 30-year operational history.


The 104 was always a lo level strike aircraft with RCAF


----------



## Stitch (May 28, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> The 104 was always a lo level strike aircraft with RCAF



Yes, I stand corrected; I didn't think the G came out until after 1965 but, apparently, it was flying as early as 1960. I suppose it could've been a competitor in this contest . . . . .


----------

